# De-flask rhyncostylis gigantea



## Geek_it (Nov 8, 2020)

I recently de-flasked some rhyncostylis gigantea... they are currently in 2in plastic pots with smallbark, pumice and just a bit of spag+perlite... there ate in a seedling tray with dome to keep high humidity...

Can i ask how long do they need to be in this high humidity space? What sign should i watch out for to avoid issues?


----------



## Ray (Nov 9, 2020)

Much of the answer depends upon the humidity of your growing area. If it’s high, there may be no need to wait, but I’d err on the conservative side. The idea is to get them used to the new (normal) conditions, gradually.

Take the dome off for an hour. The next day two, and so on.


----------



## Geek_it (Nov 9, 2020)

Ray said:


> Much of the answer depends upon the humidity of your growing area. If it’s high, there may be no need to wait, but I’d err on the conservative side. The idea is to get them used to the new (normal) conditions, gradually.
> 
> Take the dome off for an hour. The next day two, and so on.


 Thanks for the advise!!!


----------



## Geek_it (Dec 15, 2020)

So far they are looking alive up to now....


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2020)

Accidentally uploaded wrong pic?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice babies! How long till first bloom?
And dear dear me on that attachment...whoops


----------



## Geek_it (Dec 16, 2020)

Yeah whoops removed!!!! Yaiks


----------



## Geek_it (Dec 16, 2020)

My Green Pets said:


> Nice babies! How long till first bloom?
> And dear dear me on that attachment...whoops



Not sure... its my first set from a flask... provably someone here is more knowledgeable? I am guessing 3-4 yrs maybe... im just glad to report that since deflasking last month ... i have not lost any yet including those teeny tiny ones


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 16, 2020)

Geek_it said:


> Yeah whoops removed!!!! Yaiks



How'd they get a picture of me?


----------

